# Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark



## Michael Horn (19. März 2006)

Hallo Boardi`s

möchte meinen Sohn (11 Jahre) erstmalig mit zum Dorschangeln nach Dänemark mitnehmen. Wir haben ein kleines Boot mit Aussenboarder (4 Meter Lang).

Termin in den Herbstferien, irgandwann zwischen dem 9-22 Oktober. 

Wer kann Tips, wo`s gute Fangplätze gibt, wo man nicht so weit rausfahren braucht und auch mit dem Wind evtl. Ausweichmöglichkeiten hat. 

Eigentlich war ich schon einige Male in Spodsbjerg/Landland. 

Hat noch jemand ne gute Idee, wo mein Sohnemann seinen ersten Dorsch ziehen kann. 



Danke


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (20. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Schau mal unter: www.gl-aalbo.dk

Ist für diese Jahreszeit ideal, da relativ wetterunabhängig!#6 
Der kleine Belt dort ist schmal und nicht so windanfällig wie z.Bsp. Langeland!
Nutz mal die Suchfunktion: gibt einige Einträge zu diesem Ziel!
Gruß
Tom#h


----------



## Michael Horn (20. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Hallo, 

danke Dir für die Antowrt. Sieht doch ganz hübsch aus. Warst Du schon dort und wie sieht mit der Fischerei dort aus.

Danke und Gruß 
Michael


----------



## donlotis (20. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Hallo,

bei Middelfart oder Fredericia am kleinen Belt geht es ganz gut (Pilken & Schleppen). Viel Spaß, aber Schwimmwesten nicht vergessen!!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Michael Horn (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Hallo, 

Schwimmwesten gehören natürlich zur Mannausstattung. 

Vom kleinen Belt wusste ich bis gestern noch nicht, dass es das überhaupt gibt. Habe das Forum etwas durchforstet und muss sagen, dass ich mich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden könnte, dort ein paar schöne Angeltage zu verbringen. 

Wenn ich aber zum ersten mal wohin komme wo ich noch nicht war, dann geht das große suchen nach dem Fisch los. 

OK....hier im Forum findet man ja jede Menge Tips und Angelstellen. 

Nur noch ne Frage........ in irgend einem Beitrag habe ich gelesen, dass dort starke Strömung sei. Gibts da stellen, die man unbedingt meiden muss. Mein boot hat eine Länge von ca. 4 Meter (3-Kieler) und bekommt einen Motor von 10-15 PS (Pinnensteuerung). Ist das OK?!?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Ramon (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Hallo

Das Boot ist OK. Ich selbst war mit einem 2,7 m und 3 PS Boot dort. Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass er Belt nicht ganz einfach zu befischen ist. Man muss halt wie immer wissen wo, wann und wie. Datzu gibt es ne menge Tipps im Board


----------



## dorschunter (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

hallo

das boot ist ok.

aber bei middelfart ist ganz wenig zu holen.die unterwasserfauna ist durch die fischer total zerstört.

ich persöhnlich angel vor avernako da siehts noch besser aus. vorallem darf man bei middelfart die strömung und den wellengang nicht unterschätzen! 

pertie heil

dorschunter


----------



## HD4ever (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

gibt viele gute Ecken....
spontn fällt mir die Flensburger Förde / Als ein und rund um Ebeltoft, kleiner Belt auch top ! 
da gibts immer ruhige Ecken egal wie der Wind steht.
Mein Lütter (3) is auf meinem noch kleineren Boot (3,15m) auch im Sommer immer mit dabei....
also nix wie hin !!! :m


----------



## MobyDicky (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*



			
				dorschunter schrieb:
			
		

> aber bei middelfart ist ganz wenig zu holen.die unterwasserfauna ist durch die fischer total zerstört.
> 
> 
> dorschunter


 
also über mangelde Fänge konnte ich mich dort noch nie beklagen #c  , vor allem im Oktober nicht


----------



## Michael Horn (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Hallo, 

Deutsches Hoheitsgebiet kann ich nicht, da ich leider keinen Bootsschein habe. Ich glaube, ich werde mich mal nach dem kleinen Belt umschauen. vor allem ist man da schnell dort und braucht nicht noch ne Fähre. 

Da schreiben ja viele, dass man nicht lange ausfahren muss, um an die Fanggründe zu gelangen. 

In Ebeltoft waren ich schon. Muss sagen, dass es mir dort nicht so gut gefallen hat. Wir mussten da ziemlich weit raus um einiger Maßen an den Dorsch zu kommen. Das will ich mit dem kleinen nicht.

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo im Netz ne Seite mit Seekarten. Speziell vom kleinen Belt. Ne Wrackkarte habe ich mittlerweile gefunden. Jetzt bräuchte ich noch die Seekarte damit ich das Gewässer genauer unter die Lupe nehmen kann.

Gruß Michael


----------



## HD4ever (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*



			
				Michael Horn schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo im Netz ne Seite mit Seekarten.



*hier* findest du sie ! :m


----------



## kevkeding (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Hallo,
ich würde ebenfalls ohne Einschränkung den Kleinen Belt empfehlen.#6 
Von Strib über Middelfahrt, Kolding-Fjord bis zum Fanö-Sund gibt´s immer geschützte Stellen, die auch mit dem kleinen Boot bei geringer Motorisierung gut zu beangeln sind. 
Die Strömingsverhältnisse sind zum Angeln zwar nicht immer einfach aber wenn man sich Richtung Fanö orientiert unproblematischer.

Es gibt diverse Slip-Möglichkeiten im Bereich Middelfahrt sowie Belt-Brücke.

Ich würde dir zudem unbedingt die Broschüre "Der Angelführer" -Küste und Boot-, hier: *Fünen, mit Extrateil -Bootsangeln im Kleinen Belt-* empfehlen. Hier findest du wertvolle Tips und GPS-Daten.
_ISBN 3-937868-09-7_ (7,95 Euro).

Gruß und ich fange die Platten und Dorsche schon im Mai alle weg.  Hoffentlich rücken sie bis Oktober nach.

Jörg


----------



## Michael Horn (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> *hier* findest du sie ! :m


 
Danke für den super Tip. Echt genial.

Gruß


----------



## Michael Horn (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*



			
				kevkeding schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich würde ebenfalls ohne Einschränkung den Kleinen Belt empfehlen.#6
> Von Strib über Middelfahrt, Kolding-Fjord bis zum Fanö-Sund gibt´s immer geschützte Stellen, die auch mit dem kleinen Boot bei geringer Motorisierung gut zu beangeln sind.
> Die Strömingsverhältnisse sind zum Angeln zwar nicht immer einfach aber wenn man sich Richtung Fanö orientiert unproblematischer.
> ...


 

Hi Jörg, 

Das Heft/Buch brauche ich. Wo bekomme ich das her.  

Ich denke schon, dass die Oktober nachrücken. Ich selbst mach ab 20.05 den Langelandbelt bei SPodsbjerg unsicher. Also alle Dorschis, welche über den Langelandbelt ins kleine Belt wandern, werden hier von mir abgefangen. Aber ich las ein paar für Dich durch, für den guten Tip.

Danek nochmals und Gruß

Michael


----------



## kevkeding (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Bei uns in (fast) jedem Angelgeschäft,
ansonsten über: 
Die Rapsbande, Postfach 1162, 23769 Burg a. Fehmarn 
-oder-
www.der-angelführer.de

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## donlotis (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Hallo,

direkt am unten am Brückenpfeiler (Festlandseite) ist eine kostenlose Slip-Anlage. Dein Boot ist völlig ok. Wir waren mit einem etwas kleinerem Boot mit 5 PS unterwegs...kein Problem! Pilken kannst Du im Grund fast überall, in der Mitte ist die Drift aber schon relativ stark. Gut schleppen kann man dann ufernah in Richtung Eisenbahnbrücke...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Michael Horn (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Hallo, 

Buch über Fünen und Langeland habe ich bestellt. Danke nochmals für den Tip. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (22. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Hallo nochmal, 

ich will ja Euch ja mit meinen Fragen nicht Löchern.....aber da ich am kleinen Belt noch nicht war, bin ich auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen. Meine Entscheidung ist gefallen. Ich will im Oktober zum kleinen Belt fahren. Nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe, bestimmt das richtige für mich und meinen Junior. Der ist jetzt schon ganz nervös. 

Jetzt habe ich noch ne Frage bezgl. Unterbringung. Der Campingplatz Gambel ALbo (aber so ähnlich) würde mir schon zusagen (liegt ja irgenwie auch zentral) .....aber.... ich fahre alleine mit meinem kleinen, habe kein Wohnmobil und müsste mir so ne kleine Hütte mieten. Im Grund genommen würde mir auch ein Zimmer in irgend einer Pension oder von Privat genügen. Wäre dann auch bestimmt ein paar Euros billiger. Bei Dansommer oder Novasol bekommt man nur Ferienhäuser. 

Hat jemand ne Idee.

Wie wäre das, wenn ich vom Campingplatz aus zur Autobahnbrücke möchte. Wie lange fährt man mit dem Auto dann dahin ..... oder kann auch mit dem Boot dorthin fahren. 

Nochmals danke für die vielen Beiträge.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MobyDicky (22. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Hallo Michael,

preiswerte Ferienhäuser bzw. - wohnungen, die auch anglerfreundlich sind gibts genug in und um Middelfart, mußte mal bissel googeln. Falls ihr aber mit mind. 4 Mann fahrt, bietet sich das " Feriencenter Middelfart " an, dort kriegste ein vernünftiges FH mit super Küche, Wozi mit Kamin, 2 Schlafzi, 2 Bäder und nem Stück Flur, wo ihr auch die Möglichkeit habt, eure ev. nassen Sachen zu trocknen. Zum Haus gehören KfZ - Stellplätze sowie ne eigene Terasse dazu ( Möbel + Grill vorhanden ).
Wir fahren jetzt in der Woche vor Ostern hin - zählt leider zur Hauptsaison, ist aber bei 4 Leuten mehr als bezahlbar : 1 Woche = 526 Eu insg.


----------



## kevkeding (22. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Moin,
ich bin´s nochmal mit ein paar Tips zu deinen Fragen:
Geh mal auf www.middelfartturist.dk und www.middelfahrt.dk , da dürftes du sicherlich entsprechend Info´s kriegen. 
Zudem bekommt man im Umkreis von ca. 15 km um Middelfahrt auch über die DK-Anbieter kleinere und recht günstige Ferienhäuser.

Zum Slip: Von Middelfahrt zum Slip unter der Brücke fährst du maximal 10 min. Ansonsten gibt´s auch in Middelfahrt ´nen kostenlosen Slip (hinterm Hafen zum Wald hin, etwas versteckt) oder im Yachthafen - Top-, kostet aber 20 Kr.

So nun genug verraten, sonst bleibt nachher nichts mehr für dich zu tun.

Denk dran, den Fisch hab ich bis dahin sowieso weggefangen    ,

Jörg#h


----------



## Michael Horn (22. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Hi, 

die beiden Seiten sind wirklich gut, genau das was ich gesucht habe. Hätte auch bei Dansommer ein schönen kleines Ferienhaus gefunden. Das gefällt mir sehr gut. Ist aber für 6 Personen. 

Wen ich nur noch jemand hätte, der evtl. mitfahrt. Muss mal scharf überlegen. 

Ansosnten kann ich nur nochmals erwähnen..... "DAS BOARD IST ECHT G..." Es macht süchtig.

Nochmals Danke an alle für die Tips. 

Ich gehe doch mal davon aus, dass man die Unterkunft kurzfristig buchen kann, damit man die Wettervorhersage mal abwarten kann. Im Oktober werden doch nicht mehr so viele hier her fahren und die Herbstwinde können einem schon mal einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Auch wenn man hier etwas Windgeschützter ist. 

Jetzt freue ich mich zunächst mal auf meinen Trip im Mai, wos nach Langeland geht. Und anschließend wird dann vom kleinen Belt geträumt. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (22. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*



			
				kevkeding schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich bin´s nochmal mit ein paar Tips zu deinen Fragen:
> Geh mal auf www.middelfartturist.dk und www.middelfahrt.dk , da dürftes du sicherlich entsprechend Info´s kriegen.
> Zudem bekommt man im Umkreis von ca. 15 km um Middelfahrt auch über die DK-Anbieter kleinere und recht günstige Ferienhäuser.
> ...


 
Wie meinst Du das mit dem Slip unter der Brücke oder in Middelfahrt   ,

wollte eigentlich zum fischen hingehn|kopfkrat 
Aber wenn Du mir bis dahin alle Fische weggefangen hast :c :c :c ,

.........na ja, vergessen wirs.#6 

Gruß Michael


----------



## kevkeding (22. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*



			
				Michael Horn schrieb:
			
		

> Wie meinst Du das mit dem Slip unter der Brücke oder in Middelfahrt   ,
> 
> wollte eigentlich zum fischen hingehn|kopfkrat
> Aber wenn Du mir bis dahin alle Fische weggefangen hast :c :c :c ,
> ...


 
Man gut, dass unsere Dänischen Nachbarn nur von "Rampe"|bla:  sprechen und keine "Slip´s" kennen;+  - kommt man auch nicht auf dumme Gedanken....|kopfkrat  - also nutz die "Rampen" und pass auf, dass der Rest trockenbleibt... 
dann klappt´s auch mit dem Angeln.

Jörg


----------



## uwe103 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*



			
				kevkeding schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich bin´s nochmal mit ein paar Tips zu deinen Fragen:
> Geh mal auf www.middelfartturist.dk und www.middelfahrt.dk , da dürftes du sicherlich entsprechend Info´s kriegen.
> 
> Jörg#h



Moin,

aber der zweite Link funzt so nicht, muss lauten
www.middelfart.dk


----------



## Michael Horn (23. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*



			
				kevkeding schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns in (fast) jedem Angelgeschäft,
> ansonsten über:
> Die Rapsbande, Postfach 1162, 23769 Burg a. Fehmarn
> -oder-
> ...



Hi, 

Bücher Dienstagabend im Internet bestellt. Heute schon angekommen. Bereits nach einem ersten überfliegen stelle ich fest, dass Dein Tip erste Sahne war. Scheinen wirklich sehr gute Infos drinn zu stehen. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Bedenkt aber, zu euer allen sicherheit, das im lillebelt manchmal strömung von mehr als 10 km/h läuft und dort ab und zu richtig dicke pötte durchfahren.... 
die fiesesten wellen schmeißt so ein großer roter hochsee - schlepper, der dort öfter mit 20 knoten durchpflügt|uhoh: ..

und die strömung wechselt auch nicht unbedingt alle 6,5 stunden die richtung. in einem urlaub kam sie 5 tage aus nord...
kurios, aber wahr:m 
gruß robert#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Bei Gammel Albo gibt´s mittlerweile auch ganz preisgünstige Hütten.
Und selbst wenn du woanders ne Hütte nimmst, bekommste 
Beim Albo spitzenmäßige Tipps zu Hot Spots, Fangtiefen, zu meidenden
Gewässerbereichen und zum fängigsten Geschirr!


----------



## Kleini (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln vom kleinen Boot in Dänemark*

Hallo Dorschunter !
Habe gelesen das Du schon in Avernako warst , da in der Nähe bin ich nächste Woche wenn das Wetter mitspielt . Ich will von Fynshavn nach Lyo dann nach Dyreborg und Avernako mit meinem eigenen Boot . Das Gebiet ist für mich Neuland , bin sonst immer in der Nähe Mommark , Kegnaes und Fynshavn unterwegs . Im Buch der Rapsbande Fünen steht eine Bucht in der Nähe von Dyreborg (Halbinsel Knolden ) wo man Aale fangen kann . Kennst Du diese Bucht ? Wenn ich bei Google Earth schaue ist das gar keine Bucht wo man rein fahren kann sondern ein Binnensee . Ich wäre über Infos sehr dankbar da ich nirgends etwas darüber gefunden habe . So ganz nebenbei kannst Du mir vielleicht ein paar Tips über Avernako geben wenn Du möchtest .
Tschüß Kleini .


----------

